
Pro Edward Snowden petition hits 250,000 in 24 hours - rubikscube
http://www.zeropaid.com/news/104111/pro-edward-snowden-petition-hits-250000-in-24-hours/
======
acqq
The petition described there (and looks spammy) is _not_ the White House one:

[https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/pardon-edward-
snow...](https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/pardon-edward-
snowden/Dp03vGYD)

which still doesn't have 100 thousand signatures.

